# [hardware] recherche carte graphique (résolu)

## jotake

Bonjour, 

Je suis le malheureux possesseur d'une geforce 9500 GS qui fait un bordel d'enfer... une vrai turbine !

De plus, il y aurait apparement un défaut sur certaines series (chez msi) qui expliquerait le bruit excessif du ventilo, ce qui est le cas sur la mienne. Un programme de remplacement a été mis en place, et j'attends qu'on m'envoie une carte de remplacement.

Cependant vu l'utilisation de ma gentoo: principalement de la bureautique, lecture de videos (divx, dvd avec HD), navigation web, lecture de musique. Je ne joue pas, et n'utilise pas compiz et tout le tralala. Je tourne sous xfce avec une quad core q8200 et 4 giga de ram; je me demande donc si je ne ferait pas mieux de me prendre une carte fanless, car j'ai horreur du bruit ! mais je ne sais laquelle correspondrait le mieux à mon utilisation.

J'avais pensé à une geforce 9500 GT (fanless) voir la 9400 mais n'est-ce pas trop puissant pour mon utilisation ?

Coté budget je ne veut pas dépasser 60 euros, car ma 9500 GS de remplacement coutant dans les 50 euros, je devrais pourvoir le cas échéant la revendre assez bien sachant qu'elle sera neuve.

Voila je suis tout ouie pour vos conseils.

ps: voici le lien du programme de remplacement proposé par msi: https://9500replacement.msicomputer.com/EMEA/default.aspx?language=fr

quelqu'un en a entendu parlé ?Last edited by jotake on Fri Oct 30, 2009 3:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## freezby

Salut,

Vu l'utilisation que tu as de ton PC, je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt d'acheter une nouvelle carte graphique.

Je serai à ta place, je me donnerais 3 choix :

1. attendre patiemment le remplacement de ma cg.

2. underclocker la cg (en supposant que tu saches comment faire  :Smile: )

3. acheter un un ventilateur pour ta carte plus performant et plus silencieux voire même un dissipateur passif, type zalman ou autre, pour un prix d'environ 20 à 30€ (qui te permettrait éventuellement d'overclocker ta carte le moment venu afin d'augmenter légèrement sa durée de vie  :Wink: ). [attention, ça fait sauter la garantie de la carte]

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

il y a les nouvelles nvidia G210 et GT220 que tu peux trouver en fanless à 50€ et qui decode la HD et ont une sortie HDMI.

je crois qu'elles embarquent meme un controlleur audio pour faire sortir le son via l'HDMI sans avoir un cable qui relie la carte video à la carte son...

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-304762-nvidia-annonce-les-geforce-g210-et-gt220.html

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-304894-les-premieres-g210-et-gt220-debarquent.html

----------

## jotake

 *freezby wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Vu l'utilisation que tu as de ton PC, je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt d'acheter une nouvelle carte graphique.
> 
> Je serai à ta place, je me donnerais 3 choix :
> ...

 

J'avoue que j'avais déjà songer à remplacer le ventilo d'origine par un dissipateur passif, mais n'étant pas un grand bricolo l'idée en était resté la. Sinon, pensez vous que ce modèle la http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00061178.html puisse s'adapter sur une geforce 9500 GS ?

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

http://www.zalman.co.kr/Eng/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=147

sur une 9500GT oui, une GS je sais pas...

(ca m'interresse ce truc mais j'ai une 9600gt)

----------

## jotake

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sur une 9500GT oui, une GS je sais pas...
> 
> 

 

Je ne pense pas qu'il doit y avoir une grosse différence entre la GS et la GT mis a part une puissance de calcul plus ou moins amoindrie et surrement une frequence du gpu moindre. 

Niveau taille, disposition du socket, chipset etc... cela doit être identique, donc j'aurais tendance à penser que ce dissipateur doit s'adapter sur la GS.

Sinon, vous croyez que c'est "dangereux" un gpu a  75 °C ? car pour éviter le bruit de turbine, j'ai tendance à couper le ventilo via nvclock. On peut le laisser monter à combien sans danger selon vous ?

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

en fait, les GeForce 9 sont pas compatibles, regarde dans la FAQ.

----------

## jotake

sur la FAQ ils ne parlent pas des geforce9, mais sur la page d'accueil ils cite la 9500 GT donc... je ne sais plus quoi en penser :/

----------

## freezby

Salut,

Du peu d'infos que j'ai trouvé suur le net, il semblerait qu'il y ait pas de soucis niveau compatibilité. Ca reste cependant à prouver.

Le mieux est encore de poster un message sur un forum hardware ou bien envoyer un mail à Zalman  :Smile: .

Cependant, ne t'arrete sur les dissipateurs passifs : Un bon ventirad type zalman c'est tres silencieux si bien régler, plus performant et moins cher qu'un dissipateur passif.

----------

## jotake

j'avoue que j'avais pensez a installer un VF700-Cu de chez zalman, mais n'étant pas bricolo, et surtout n'étant pas sur de la compatibilité, car ils parlent toujours de la 9500 GT et jamais de la GS donc je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser.

Sinon, niveau température, un GPU a 75 °C pendant des heures ca peut tenir selon vous ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *jotake wrote:*   

> Sinon, niveau température, un GPU a 75 °C pendant des heures ca peut tenir selon vous ?

 

Ça tient même souvent à 90° voir même plus. 

Le soucis c'est que cette chaleur se dissipe dans ton boitier, réchauffant à son tour l'intérieur du boitier et les composants qui s'y trouvent et ça c'est plutôt moyen. À moins d'avoir de bon ventilo de circulation d'air (flux entrant et flux en extraction).

En tout cas pour avoir eu 2 CG passives ses dernières années je suis plutôt content du résultat, mon pc est vraiment très silencieux (bon ok le boitier est aussi très bon, c'est un P180B antec...)

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Tu peux aussi tenter un bidouillage de ce type... Mais là, exit les possibilités d'échange par le programme MSI.

PS : la carte tourne encore aujourd'hui  :Wink: .

----------

## kwenspc

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : la carte tourne encore aujourd'hui .

 

...et la seule que tu puisses brancher sur ta carte mère en plus   :Laughing: 

D'ailleurs le slot souffre pas trop du poids? L'effet levier...

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   
> 
> PS : la carte tourne encore aujourd'hui . 
> 
> ...et la seule que tu puisses brancher sur ta carte mère en plus  
> ...

 

Il dit à la fin que c'est moins lourd que le système d'origine  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Il dit à la fin que c'est moins lourd que le système d'origine 

 

Ah en effet j'avais zappé. C'était du cuivre apparemment le dissipateur original et celui du pentium c'est de l'alu (avec noyau en cuivre il me semble) d'où la différence de poids. (me suis "fait eu" par le volume apparent du bazar)

----------

## Ezka

Mais pas forcément plus équilibré   :Very Happy: 

Mais honnêtement s'ils te changent la carte ... à quoi bon s'emmerder. En attendant tu en trouves une fanless pas chère (g210 pour 35€) et quand ta nouvelle carte arrive hop ebay ! =D

----------

## jotake

Pas mal pour le coup du ventilo P4, j'avoue que j'y aurais jamais pensez !   :Cool: 

Bah sinon, la carte actuelle fonctionnent encore, bien que le ventilo dorigine soit defectueux et a tendance à toucher un peu le cache. Ca fait juste un sacré boucant, alors, je le desactive plus ou moins, en aérant bien le boitiers et j'attends l'arrivé de la remplaçante par msi (pologne...) donc, pas gagné  :Smile: 

Sinon, vous pensez quoi des G210 pour ce qui est de HD, dualscreen, dvd et compiz etc ... mais pas de jeu ? La carte est bien supporté sous linux ?

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

ca vient tout juste de sortir donc personne doit en voir ici, mais étant donné que c'est du nvidia, ca doit être très bien supporter sous linux  :Smile: 

et avec VDPAU tu peux lire ce que tu veux,  normalement...

----------

## anigel

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs le slot souffre pas trop du poids? L'effet levier...

 

Ca ne doit pas être "top" pour la carte mère. Mais avec la carte fixée au boîtier par la traditionnelle vis... Ca ne risque pas grand-chose. Et puis... Chaque jour qui passe est une victoire sur la panne d'origine, et du temps gagné pour ce vaillant A64 3000+  :Wink: .

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> (me suis "fait eu" par le volume apparent du bazar)

 

Ca impressionne, mais c'est très efficace en fait. Bien plus que l'ancien système, bruyant et moins efficace  :Wink: .

----------

## jotake

Bon ben j'ai enfin reçu ma geforce 9500 GS (corrigé) de msi pologne, et c'est le jour et la nuit comparé avec l'ancienne  :Smile: 

Avant avec l'ancienne le ventilo tournait à fond lors du boot jusqu'au chargement du drivers nvidia ou la il se  positionnait à 25 %, mais la lors du boot il est directement sur  25% donc plus de bruit  :Smile: 

Donc, je crois que je vais la garder et penser au fanless plustard.

Enfin merçi pour tous vos precieux conseils.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

moi j'ai commander un VF900-Cu pour mettre sur ma 9600gt, je verais bien ce que ca donne...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'avais le VF700-cu sur ma nVidia 6600GT et c'était vraiment très silencieux !

De plus y'avait deux connecteurs sur le VF700 pour 12V et 5V, ce ventirad était tellement performant qu'on pouvait le laisser en 5V même en plein été !

----------

